# parker kenpo instructor



## scalphunter (Jan 16, 2005)

Was looking for an instructor in the monterey county area, california.  I ran across this school's website.  Any information or opinion as to the quality of the school would be most helpful.

 thank you

 Alex


----------



## Doc (Jan 16, 2005)

scalphunter said:
			
		

> Was looking for an instructor in the monterey county area, california.  I ran across this school's website.  Any information or opinion as to the quality of the school would be most helpful.
> 
> thank you
> 
> Alex


Well I don't know the gentleman, but I do know this: He has a lot of rank in a lot of things and appears to be quite young. Additionally the tip off for me is, he mentions alot of welll know teachers, but not once does he indicate who promoted or gave him rank in anything. Just a thought to take with you when you go.

Talk to him, and take a freebee lesson, (they'll all give you one) and see if you like what he says and does. If you do, then it doesn't matter.


----------



## dubljay (Jan 16, 2005)

All that work on his website and he fails to mention his kenpo lineage...  and uses slightly misleading wording

 [font=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*I also have a black belt from Senior Grandmaster Edmund Parker's International American Kenpo Karate Association


*[/font]It does not say who promoted him, or what rank he currently holds either.  

 Perhaps I missed it... who knows.


 -Josh-


----------



## scalphunter (Jan 16, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> All that work on his website and he fails to mention his kenpo lineage...  and uses slightly misleading wording
> 
> [font=Trebuchet MS, Arial, Helvetica]*I also have a black belt from Senior Grandmaster Edmund Parker's International American Kenpo Karate Association
> 
> ...


 Tried to check the IKKA website (www.ikka.us) it seems to be down or i have wrong addy, but I'll try again later.   Hopefully they have an online roster of the black belts.  The lineage looked skimpy since other instructors tend to give more details. 

 How did he get a masters degree if he is the founder of the system?

 The other school i was considering was a combat hapkido place in seaside, which is a little bit more of a drive (+15 to 20 minutes).  


 thanks


----------



## Doc (Jan 16, 2005)

scalphunter said:
			
		

> Tried to check the IKKA website (www.ikka.us) it seems to be down or i have wrong addy, but I'll try again later.   Hopefully they have an online roster of the black belts.  The lineage looked skimpy since other instructors tend to give more details.
> 
> How did he get a masters degree if he is the founder of the system?
> 
> ...



The IKKA no longer maintains an accessible roster of black belts, and from what I see of your choices, i'd have to say:

BUDDY, YOU'RE IN TROUBLE!


----------



## bayonet (Jan 20, 2005)

scalphunter said:
			
		

> Was looking for an instructor in the monterey county area, california. I ran across this school's website. Any information or opinion as to the quality of the school would be most helpful.
> 
> thank you
> 
> Alex


Yen Ching Tao is taught here on Maui by a man named Doug McLeod. According to the website above this man says he earned his shodan in 1993 in this style. The website for Doug Mcleod's school, according to the phone book, is www.ussmart.com. I have never been to the school located in Kihei, Maui. Also Doug McLeod is listed as a 10dan. Hope this helps.


----------

